

Why is TRUE == “TRUE” in R? - laurent123456
http://stackoverflow.com/q/14932015/561309

======
dalke
I learned today a reason why people post links on HN and other sites to SO. SO
encourages this through their badge system. This link is to
<http://stackoverflow.com/q/14932015/561309> and user 561309 is
<http://stackoverflow.com/users/561309/laurent> , who is the person who posted
this link.

An relvant badge is "Shared a link to a question that was visited by 1000
unique IP addresses." The laurent123456 account, as anyone can see, has a
habit of posting to SO/StackExchange sites.

Someone who found the topic interesting and wasn't seeking badge gratification
would have used the URL [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14932015/why-true-
true-in...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14932015/why-true-true-in-r)
instead of the version with the affiliate ID in the URL.

I want to see things on HN which are interesting in their own right, and will
now view SO links with affiliate IDs as advertisement, and flag accordingly.

